# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  Boli me!!!

## Christy

Joj,moram vam se pojadati...  
Ante mi ima skoro 16mjeseci,a ja sam trudna 19tjedana. 
Cijelo ga vrijeme dojim,jako puno je na cici i voli svoju TITU  
Ali ja nemrem vise...bradavice me bole za poludit i svaki put dok doji osjecam kao da ce mi stomak puknuti.Postane ful tvrd i boli me. 
Ne uzivam vise nimalo,samo se patim. 
Ali Ante nemre bez cice,neznam sta da radim? 
Kako da uopce prestanemo?
Pomozite,pliz...

----------


## anjica

Christy cestitam ti na trudnoci
dok ti se ne jave cure s iskustvom predlazem ti da procitas ovaj tekst s portala
Dojenje u trudnoći

----------


## maaja79

ima i tema dojenje u trudnoci

kod mene je situacija slicna
djecaku je 19 mjeseci, ja trudna 19 sedmica
uglavnom me ne boli, a  smeta mi samo kad se nacicava

ali mlijeka ima jako malo i nekad vise ne vidim svrhu

----------

